# refinishing plane tote



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

What do you recommend for refinishing the tote, removing old paint or stain? Then what finish to put on?
Thanks


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

It depends a lot on the condition of the tote. It the finish is in pretty rough shape, I'll sand it off and then refinish with some BLO. If it just needs a touchup, I have some of those finish touching markers that they sell at Costco that I use. I have some General Finishes rosewood stain that I used to stain a tote that I sanded that was beech or the like.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

IF the old finish has just got to go, there is a stripper in a spray can ( Klean Stripper) that will take it down to bare wood. BE CAREFUL with this stuff, it WILL burn you if any spray hits bare skin. Then after it is cleaned off, and the wood is dry, BLO, and let it soak. Come back with a mix of wax/turpentine, apply with oooo steel wool. Buff to a nice shine. Done.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

it depends. If its rosewood and the finish needs to come off, I sand then either use blo and wax or just wax. Blo tends to darken it more.

If the finish isn't to bad, just wet sand with blo or wax. Always finish with wax.


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you all.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

we'll of course need pictures, or it just didn't happen.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah…pics. If it is Rosewood, I find those pretty easy to sand and remove all existing finish then apply coat of wax. If it is the stained Beech or painted, well…that is a different story. Hard to get the finish off, and a general pain in the neck.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You are right Shane. I often stand and ponder of those. Do I try, or just make a new one? I typically sand, and wish I'd made a new one after.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

I just stripped the finish off the handle and knob on a plane I just bought (will post something when ready), under all that plastic-y feeling and looking finish there was just beech wood. Sanding it off was a real pain. Started by hand but then went to the spindle sander and the 1 inch belt, and couldn't all the dark parts off. It won't be great but it will look and feel better than before, but to be honest it might have been less pain and better result to just make new ones from nicer wood. Maybe except drilling the hole though the handle…Probably a future project.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

drilling the hole is pretty straight forward if you follow my blog.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Sanding the beech totes is the worst. Seems like the finish soaks in about 1/8". I think making new ones would be easier, but I have never tried…so what do I know?


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I love shellac…. It gives a beautiful finish hard to match by any other finish.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Sanding the beech stuff is a pain and then when you get there, it looks like it barely even absorbs an oil finish.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Tinted shellac (aniline dye) on sanded beech.









Before pic:


----------

